# ICIF VS International Academy of Italian Cuisine in Lucca



## Joseph Wu (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi guys:
My name is Joseph and I am from Taiwan. I have been longing to study Italian cuisine and to intern
in restaurants in Italy. I googled on websites and I found 2 institutes that I am interested in. One is Italian Culinary Institute for Foreigners(ICIF) and the other is International Academy of Italian Cuisine in Lucca.
They both have a 2-months lessons in school and then a 4-months internship in local restaurants.
Has any one ever been to one of these institutes? Or anyone has opinions about these institutes?
Though I prefer International Academy of Italian Cuisine in Lucca cause it's much cheaper, but anu information will help, thank you!


----------

